# smoking a 15 pound boneless pork shoulder



## rtavmn (Mar 12, 2016)

How long do I need to smoke my 15# boneless pork shoulder on my Traeger pellet smoker?


----------



## joe black (Mar 12, 2016)

Ron,  It will probably take about 18-20 hours at 250-275*.  It's best to cook it by temp and not by time.  If you are going to slice it, I would cook it to an it of 180*.  If you want to pull it, that goes to 200*.  You will have a stall at about 150-160*.  When the stall sets in, wrap your shoulder in foil and add a cup of apple juice.  The apple juice will add some moisture and a little flavor.  The acidity will help with tenderness.

Good luck with it,   Joe


----------



## rtavmn (Mar 12, 2016)

Wow, that should put my smoker to the test! Very helpful, thanks very much Joe.


----------



## b-one (Mar 12, 2016)

Till I get there for dinner!:bigsmile: Good luck with the park!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2016)

Let us know how it turns out!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep, she'll be a long smoke.  The meat will be done when the meat is done.  I've yet to have a butt finish on time.  LOL

Gary


----------



## rtavmn (Mar 19, 2016)

Turns out there are two shoulders for a total of 15 pounds.  I'll use the maverick for temp but still think 18- 20 hours?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2016)

Depends on pit temp and how much each butt weighs. The heaviest one will determine cook time. Weigh each of them, then use the weight of the heaviest one to determine the time. I figure 2 hours per pound when cooking at 250. Keep in mind this just gives a rough time. You really need to cook to temp. Most butts are done when the internal temp reaches 190-205.


----------

